# Freshwater-Driftwood



## James1945 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a large piece of (commercial) driftwood in my tank for the plecos to live in. It smells! How do I get ride of the smell as the tank is only a month old?
Help - James 1945


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hello,welcome!

although it is driftwood,it does rot in your tank.You can remove it and wash it down with some hot water.I use a potato scrubber on mine,to get loose debris off.Then place it back in.It will smell a little, but shouldnt be overwhelming coming from the tank.If its that strong,then perhaps the wood is a softer wood and rotting too fast.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Try some activated carbon in the filter. I don't use it often but it's good at removing smells.


----------

